# Visa problems



## Bruichladdich (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all

I was hoping somebody could offer me some advice with my visa problems, any help at all would be very much appreciated.

So I am from the UK and have been living in vancouver on a working holiday visa for almost 9 months now. I wanted to apply for a second year working holiday visa for another year but frustratingly the quota for 2012 has already been filled,I have heard the next batch are due to be released in early 2013.

So I have been quoted $3000 by a lawyer who says she can get me a skilled workers residential visa. My question is this, if I apply for a residential visa myself without a lawyer then can I continue to work in Vancouver after my working holiday visa has run out(12th October) until I get a response about my visa. I ask this because I am not sure if I will be given the visa or not (I am a bartender) but if I was allowed to work while waiting for the response to my visa application then that might buy me enough time to wait until the next working holiday visas are out in 2013. 

My girlfriend is from Mexico and had just sent of for her residential visa which she should get but we have not been together longer enough for me to get a common law visa.

Any advice would be really great

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

First, you are never, ever going to get a skilled workers visa as a bartender, someone's having you if they told you they could. Second, the skilled worker program is currently closed until early 2013. Third, even if you did apply, you could stay in the country but could not work beyond your WHV expiry, you would just be a visitor.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot apply for a WHV from inside Canada+ everything G-Mo said.


----------



## Bruichladdich (Jul 3, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> First, you are never, ever going to get a skilled workers visa as a bartender, someone's having you if they told you they could. Second, the skilled worker program is currently closed until early 2013. Third, even if you did apply, you could stay in the country but could not work beyond your WHV expiry, you would just be a visitor.



Hi G-Mo

Thanks for the quick response to my question. That's what I thought about being a bartender, that it would be impossible to get a skilled workers visa, it does appear that bartender is on the semi-skilled list, I am a bit confused by this and do not know if I can apply or not as I am on this list. Also on the main skilled list is a management position in hospitality, if I was to get my boss to write up a contract saying that I was a manager then would this help? 

Is there any other advice you could give me on trying to continue working in Canada. My girlfriend has applied for "The Provincial Nominee Program in British Columbia Canada" visa. Do you know this visa,do you think it is possible I could apply for this one? It would be very sad if I had to leave Canada as I am really enjoying living here.

Thanks again


----------



## Bruichladdich (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Auld Yin

I believed it was possible to extend your working holiday visa for another year from inside Canada.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Bruichladdich (Jul 3, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot apply for a WHV from inside Canada+ everything G-Mo said.


Hi Auld Yin

I believed it was possible to extend your working holiday visa for another year from inside Canada.

Thanks for your help


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Bruichladdich said:


> Thanks for the quick response to my question. That's what I thought about being a bartender, that it would be impossible to get a skilled workers visa, it does appear that bartender is on the semi-skilled list, I am a bit confused by this and do not know if I can apply or not as I am on this list. Also on the main skilled list is a management position in hospitality, if I was to get my boss to write up a contract saying that I was a manager then would this help?


Hospitality Managment is different from just being a bartender for sure, but also usually requires some sort of education, certification or proof of study, not just a letter from your manager. Regardless, the program Federal Skilled Worker program is closed.

Your best bet would be to find a company willing to try and get a Labour Market Option (LMO) to hire you as an overseas worker which would get you a Temporary Work Permit (TWP). It's unlikely, given the information you've provided so far, but your only real option.


----------



## Bruichladdich (Jul 3, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Hospitality Managment is different from just being a bartender for sure, but also usually requires some sort of education, certification or proof of study, not just a letter from your manager. Regardless, the program Federal Skilled Worker program is closed.
> 
> Your best bet would be to find a company willing to try and get a Labour Market Option (LMO) to hire you as an overseas worker which would get you a Temporary Work Permit (TWP). It's unlikely, given the information you've provided so far, but your only real option.


Ok thanks, maybe I try to get the LMO as I think my current company are willing to help me with this.

One last question, as a last resort, if my girlfriend was to get her residential visa then could I marry her to get a visa myself, or is this a very complicated root to go down?

Once again thanks for your help, this visa stuff is extremely stressful.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Bruichladdich said:


> Ok thanks, maybe I try to get the LMO as I think my current company are willing to help me with this.
> 
> One last question, as a last resort, if my girlfriend was to get her residential visa then could I marry her to get a visa myself, or is this a very complicated root to go down?
> 
> Once again thanks for your help, this visa stuff is extremely stressful.


No, your girlfriend could not sponsor or help you with your visa in any way, even marriage.

Your employer would have to apply for the LMO, but it's extremely unlikely given your position. They have to advertise the job nationally for ten days and have no applicants. It's tough to get...


----------



## Bruichladdich (Jul 3, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> No, your girlfriend could not sponsor or help you with your visa in any way, even marriage.
> 
> Your employer would have to apply for the LMO, but it's extremely unlikely given your position. They have to advertise the job nationally for ten days and have no applicants. It's tough to get...


Ok, is good to know, sounds like it is going to be very tough for me to get a visa. 

Thanks for your time and effort in responding to my questions, I will be sure to report back to let you know how I got on. 

Cheers


----------

